

Rule #1 for all front-end developers - Sisb
http://thesisb.tumblr.com/post/28023755287/front-end-development-rule-1

======
pedalpete
Is this a realistic way of writing code?

I tend to 'focus' on one area at a time be that ruby, html, css or javascript,
but I don't write ALL my server-side code first, then all my html, etc. etc.

Does anybody actually do this?

~~~
Flam
Ruby is back-end code, this article is for front-end developers. That being
said, you can do a large chunk of the back-end without needing any front-end
code. When it does come time to writing the front-end, you should focus on
only front-end. Once it's done, you can merge the two. A possible exception to
the rule would be full JS web applications.

